# A confused USA citizen moving to canada



## ralu1150 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a US citizen currently living in Canada under a temporary resident status. I don't have a temporary resident visa since US citizens don't require one.
I live with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen and we have a shared lease. 
She is planning on sponsoring me afer it's been one year we've lived together since then we will be officially considered a defacto union.

My question is: 
- should I apply for an extended stay in canada in the meanwhile? 
- Can we apply for permanent residence (can she sponsor me) before the 1 year mark is met?


thx lots!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ralu1150 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a US citizen currently living in Canada under a temporary resident status. I don't have a temporary resident visa since US citizens don't require one.
> I live with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen and we have a shared lease.
> ...


I don't understand your opening comment. How can you be determined to have temporary resident status then state you don'e have/require a temporary resident visa.

1) How can you apply fro an extension to your stay for which you do not have a TWP?
2) She cannot sponsor you until you have lived in a full common-law relationship for one year.


----------



## ralu1150 (Apr 27, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't understand your opening comment. How can you be determined to have temporary resident status then state you don'e have/require a temporary resident visa.
> 
> 1) How can you apply fro an extension to your stay for which you do not have a TWP?
> 2) She cannot sponsor you until you have lived in a full common-law relationship for one year.


Well when I went to apply for temporary residence I was told I didn't need to apply as a US citizen and i would be considered a temporary resident without needing to apply for the visa. This is where my question comes from, can my status be "extended"? Should I extend my status before I apply for permanent residence?

I know I have to leave the country every 6 months (right?) so I don't want to end up overstaying while I wait for my papers. 

thx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ralu1150 said:


> Well when I went to apply for temporary residence I was told I didn't need to apply as a US citizen and i would be considered a temporary resident without needing to apply for the visa. This is where my question comes from, can my status be "extended"? Should I extend my status before I apply for permanent residence?
> 
> I know I have to leave the country every 6 months (right?) so I don't want to end up overstaying while I wait for my papers.
> 
> thx


From your answer it seems to me that you are regarded strictly as a visitor. Residents/citizens of certain countries, the USA being one, do not require a visa to* VISIT* Canada. I believe you will require to leave the country when your six months is up then attempt to re-enter at one of the border points. You could be refused entry but it is unlikely.
Your problem will be if the Canadian Government does not regard you as a continuous visitor for residency status. They may decide, that if you leave then come back in, you cannot legally establish the required one year common-law relationship.
Do you work here? If so then perhaps your employer will agree to apply for a LMO which if granted, would allow you to apply for a two year TWP.


----------

